# Balancing your income - long rides vs short ones -



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

I see a ton of people claim long trips are better than short trip and vice-versa.

How exactly do you know what is better?

Let me help you understand why people pick one or the other.

You see... long trips are higher income based on a certain amount of miles and time spent on the road, while short trips get to the same level based on how short they are due to compensation for minimum fare (free money), if you are in a area with a lack of traffic in which trips will not get past a mile or 2, you are going to bank the same as a long trip.

The problem with long trips is that you need time to compensate the mileage, in the end if you decide to waste just as much time to make up for the miles (get an even dollar per mile in most states), you put yourself at the same level of a short trip MINUS the dead miles to come back.

In the end, long trips make money faster but put dead miles while a juicy short trip hole does the same and does not give you dead miles.

In the end Uber will love you more for doing short trips since they charge booking fee and basically go to town on your trip numbers.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Depends on your market.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

In small towns short trips are generally more profitable


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

I can get a couple of long trips a day and end up with very few dead miles. I live pretty close to the airport so that might help matters, and I’ll call it a day if I’ve hit my goal and end up back by my house. Friday I did a bunch of small trips with long trips which moved me to different areas of town, but I still ended up moving back home for the last trip. (Ironically, last trip of the day yesterday was a round trip from right down the street from me to pick up a kid at school.) perfect place to end the day. I had a quarter mile dead home.


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

Problem with many short trips are you run the risk of issues with pax and issues with unexpected traffic and multiple pax taking 4 minutes to get to your car. 

Advantage of many short trips are the multiple opportunities for tips.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I find that shorter trips seem to make me more money gross per mile. In the area where I drive if I'm doing short trips I usually end up not so far from home at some point, whereas with long trips I will often have to drive back 20-30 miles empty. On the other hand longer trips probably cost less in gas and wear and tear on a car per mile..


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

d0n said:


> I see a ton of people claim long trips are better than short trip and vice-versa.
> 
> How exactly do you know what is better?
> 
> ...


When I leave this island, I am not going to drive for rideshare. Almost no such thing deadhead drives here. Hell, I haven't driven in months as it is.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

d0n said:


> ...
> if you are in a area with a lack of traffic in which trips will not get past a mile or 2, you are going to bank the same as a long trip.


If there is no traffic, it's because no one is going anywhere...

Yes, the occasional person will, but you can't bank on that without a properly-maintained crystal ball.


----------



## mhromi611 (Sep 24, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> I can get a couple of long trips a day and end up with very few dead miles. I live pretty close to the airport so that might help matters, and I'll call it a day if I've hit my goal and end up back by my house. Friday I did a bunch of small trips with long trips which moved me to different areas of town, but I still ended up moving back home for the last trip. (Ironically, last trip of the day yesterday was a round trip from right down the street from me to pick up a kid at school.) perfect place to end the day. I had a quarter mile dead home.


Sounds like you have a perfect location for Ubering. I wish I had that. Other than the dead miles back from certain areas, I dig the gig.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I'll take long trips with dead miles any day of the week...which is why I like the airport. My cars are old/depreciated so I don't really care about selling them, so I don't care what the odo says as long as the cars last. Therefore what I care about is minimizing shifting and braking, because those are costly repairs. And once you determine that a pax is worthy of your car, you don't have to make that decision again for a while.

Sure you can make a lot of money on short trips, but you have to be on point all the time, ready to cancel, ready to boot pax, etc. And they pretty much have to be back to back or surge to be profitable. Or like a Saturday night when people tip. For people with newer cars they probably seem like a dream. Low miles, but they are brutal miles!


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

I have studied math in high school so let me guide You about short or long.
First of all You have control how far You want to go by setting in the Uber app. So for me I only drive when it's surge and the surge won't last longer . Of course Long distance is always better and profits.
example" Surge is 2X 
You have accept a pax go 3 miles
I have accepted a pax go for 15 miles
You tell me short trip is better or long trip is bette?

that is why You study math in high school and the teach always draw the line from A to B and to C and the b and A ..................


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

It's very market dependent, and with some luck thrown in.

In mine, on average, multiple small trips are more profitable/hour than long, without any doubt. Shorter rides keep me closer to subsequent pings and minimizing dead miles. Longer rides can, on some rare occasions offset this (surge, near the beginning or end of the shift).


----------



## Lurking (Aug 29, 2017)

See https://uberpeople.net/threads/long-trips-vs-short-trips.202939/


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Lurking said:


> See https://uberpeople.net/threads/long-trips-vs-short-trips.202939/


Well done! I agree. I think some drivers are enticed by the PERCEPTION of "business" when they get a lot of trips.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Their are a couple reasons I like long trips:
1. With short trips typically you spend time driving to the PAX location plus waiting for a minute or two (sometimes longer) for them to get in to the car. Basically wasted time making no $.
2. With short trips you have people getting in and out of the car, opening doors & closing doors, lots of stopping and starting all of this puts more wear and tear on your car.
3. Long trips are typically more highway miles less wear and tear on the car.
4. Unless the trip is out to the middle of no where I'm able to pick up others heading back to the sweet spots so I don't get a lot of dead miles. Even with some dead miles you can make more $ per hour with the longer trips especially when there is a surge even a small one. 

Bottom line is we don't have a lot of control over how long the trip is. A good balance of short and long is the best. I will say it is frustrating when you get a ping with a 3x or 4x surge and they are going less than a mile, then the surge goes away while you are dropping them off. On the flip side it is awesome when in that same scenario they are going 15-20 miles!


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

The other day I turned down a trip, approx 180 miles one way. Figured it would be about 6-6 1/2 hours round trip. It was late in the day and I didn’t want to work that late.

When I got home I calculated what the trip would have paid. Taking in account estimated gas used, dead miles and no tip, I woukd have netted about $13 per hour. That calculation will help me to decide whether or not to take a long trip.

Uber has said that sometimes a surcharge can be added for that type of trip. Other than negotiating direct with the rider (in the form of a tip, which may or may not cone to fruition) there is no other way to add the surcharge. That is an issue Uber should address.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Me: Hello. I see we're taking a long trip out of town. San Francisco is about two hundred miles from here, and there is a surcharge for long trips. I charge fifty cents per mile for the return trip. That will be about a hundred bucks. Do we need to go to an ATM?
Wait for the shocked expression to fade, usually about twenty seconds. Wait.
Me: If you don't want to do that its ok, no hard feelings. I will cancel with no charge and you can try another driver.

Sometimes they'll negotiate, that's ok too. I'll go down to seventy bucks, no more.
It is CASH, before we leave town. Why? Because it is not a tip, it is a fuel surcharge.

Sometimes they ask if that's ok with Uber; and I explain that it is, and that it's not Uber's car anyway. Sometimes I explain dead miles, and expenses, that that I do this for PROFIT. (A dirty word in California, but I use it.)

Fifty cents a mile to get me home.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Me: Hello. I see we're taking a long trip out of town. San Francisco is about two hundred miles from here, and there is a surcharge for long trips. I charge fifty cents per mile for the return trip. That will be about a hundred bucks. Do we need to go to an ATM?
> Wait for the shocked expression to fade, usually about twenty seconds. Wait.
> Me: If you don't want to do that its ok, no hard feelings. I will cancel with no charge and you can try another driver.
> 
> ...


Sure you do buddy.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

d0n said:


> I see a ton of people claim long trips are better than short trip and vice-versa.
> 
> How exactly do you know what is better?
> 
> ...


I work mostly the airport, and working the airport is a long trip strategy. No long trips, no money, because you only do about half as many trips. I need at least two long ones to have a decent day. I usually get it. But, the odds of getting long trips working the streets is a lot lower but you make up for it with quantity. But, your percentage of the gross you keep goes way down, because service and booking fees take up a larger portion of what the rider is charged. If I get a downtown trip from the airport, I'll make 5 bucks, but because of fees, the rider is charged $10 so I only make 50%. If I get a trip to north county, (I'm driving in San Diego ) then that percentage goes way up, since the fees occupy a smaller portion of the total. On the other hand, paid miles as a percentage of total miles driven goes down working the airport, however, gas mileage improves. It's really a question of your driving style. I don't think one strategy is better than the other.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> Sure you do buddy.


Sure I do what?
Ask for fair pay?
You don't believe me?
You don't believe that I ask for a return trip fee?
Do you think I dreamt that up?
I don't care if you believe me or not. I got nuthin to sell you, and I don't make a nickel if you do believe me. I offer it as a possible solution, and it's advice that (maybe) is worth you you're paying for it. Do with it what you wish.

I drove a cab for years, in may cities ... and ALL the companies I worked for did it.
Are YOU too shy to ask for fair pay?


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> I have studied math in high school so let me guide You about short or long.
> First of all You have control how far You want to go by setting in the Uber app. So for me I only drive when it's surge and the surge won't last longer . Of course Long distance is always better and profits.
> example" Surge is 2X
> You have accept a pax go 3 miles
> ...


But it looks like you skipped grammar while you were in high school? ;-)


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Me: Hello. I see we're taking a long trip out of town. San Francisco is about two hundred miles from here, and there is a surcharge for long trips. I charge fifty cents per mile for the return trip. That will be about a hundred bucks. Do we need to go to an ATM?
> Wait for the shocked expression to fade, usually about twenty seconds. Wait.
> Me: If you don't want to do that its ok, no hard feelings. I will cancel with no charge and you can try another driver.
> 
> ...





SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> Sure you do buddy.


I have also used this on long trips. Here is proof of the policy.

Bottom of third paragraph.
https://help.uber.com/h/776390a5-b197-412a-98c4-011c85799dc1


----------



## mhromi611 (Sep 24, 2017)

phillipzx3 said:


> But it looks like you skipped grammar while you were in high school? ;-)


I thought the same thing. Lol I was going to point it out, but I figured I'd let it alone. But, you.... You're funny! 



MoreTips said:


> I have also used this on long trips. Here is proof of the policy.
> 
> Bottom of third paragraph.
> https://help.uber.com/h/776390a5-b197-412a-98c4-011c85799dc1


I absolutely love that you shared this. I saw it on a YouTube video awhile back. I tried for hours to find the link to save in my phone, but had failed. Now, thanks to you, all of that work was worth it, and I now have proof of the negotiation I plan to talk about prior to starting the trip. Do you usually bring this up upon arrival at the pickup location, or do you call them after you accept the trip to save time?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mhromi611 said:


> . Do you usually bring this up upon arrival at the pickup location, or do you call them after you accept the trip to save time?


When you get the ping you don't know the destination, do you?
I don't find out till I swipe the ap ... usually, they're telling me as they get in, but I swipe the ap and then we have our little talk. 
Some people don't want to pay it and I canx with no charge. And, that's ok, no hard feelings - I wish them luck and carry on.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Agreed, I am honest with the pax and explain the odds of getting a trip back are very slim. So offer to do the trip for the .50 cents a mile surcharge for the return. If they don't want to go that route then kindly cancel without the rider being charged. After my first trip to Orlando from Clearwater I saw the pay and said never again. Since learning of this I have only had 1 trip that qualified, another Orlando trip. I offered the surcharge fee and he gladly accepted. I even offered to show the rider the policy so they knew I wasn't BS him. After explaining the pay structure for drivers he did some quick math and acknowledged a charge for the return would be necessary.

This won't happen very often but having that link on your home page, ready to go is a must. After showing the rider just make sure they know you are fine either way and will gladly cancel for them. Remember we are doing them the favor so explaining it confidently and straight forward is the key to it.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> I work mostly the airport, and working the airport is a long trip strategy. No long trips, no money, because you only do about half as many trips. I need at least two long ones to have a decent day. I usually get it. But, the odds of getting long trips working the streets is a lot lower but you make up for it with quantity. But, your percentage of the gross you keep goes way down, because service and booking fees take up a larger portion of what the rider is charged. If I get a downtown trip from the airport, I'll make 5 bucks, but because of fees, the rider is charged $10 so I only make 50%. If I get a trip to north county, (I'm driving in San Diego ) then that percentage goes way up, since the fees occupy a smaller portion of the total. On the other hand, paid miles as a percentage of total miles driven goes down working the airport, however, gas mileage improves. It's really a question of your driving style. I don't think one strategy is better than the other.


Yes, airports are a big issue which Uber doesn't seem to care to fix, if only they were to reduce your queue by 50% for taking trips under 20 miles (until you get a long one), they would:

Solve the distance issue over at airports.
Remove a ton of campers by attrition ( pushing them back in the queue), pushing hem back to the streets.


----------



## Lurking (Aug 29, 2017)

d0n said:


> Yes, airports are a big issue which Uber doesn't seem to care to fix, ...


Uber does have a fix. Drivers report seeing surges all around airports, but not at the airport. This pulls any oversupply of drivers (mostly end-of-queue) to where they are needed.


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> But it looks like you skipped grammar while you were in high school? ;-)


English is my second langue , I have a Grammar soft ware but too lazy to correct it.

To me As long as people are understand me, so who care?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Well... it's a funny thing... 

The long ride VS short ride debate, it's probobly going to have a LOT to do with each market, as well as the rates.
FOR ALL MARKETS,
A trip staying within your serviced area is good.
A trip going a long distance but still being in your area is ideal, For example if i take a customer from the Orlando Airport to Disney
A trip LEAVING your service area is just plain bad everywhere...



For a market with...

High number of trips per hour- longer trips going out of your serviceable area is bad.
Few trips per hour- One long trip that accounts for a Large portion of your daily revenue goal (half or more), that would be good
For markets with good rates/lots of fares- long distance out of your market is very bad.

For every market that is just as low rate as Orlando- everything sucks.


In Orlando for instance in UberX,

Let's hypothetically get an UberX ping going to port canaveral


"Oh, you need to go to the Disney cruise terminal?"

CANCEL, 
"sorry folks, i have to be at my other job in an hour"

OR

Long distance warning- CANCEL (assuming this feature works)


In a taxi

"Oh, you need to go to the Disney cruise terminal... that will be $140... up front cash or credit whichever works better for you. you are being only on the distance and not on any red light time or anything of the sort, so this will be a minor discount, your also not being charged tolls"

*2 seconds after they pay* "I'm having the greatest day ever folks, let's get on the road so you guys can begin your magical vacation and have an awesome day as well" 


Same market, same distance, same customer, Same method of paying "credit card" and.... the outcomes are a complete 180 of each other...

Why?

Because a 2 hour round trip to Port canaveral will be HALF my entire revenue goal for an entire shift, ON A BUSY DAY... with uber it's a long haul to make crap and burn a lot of tolls in the process. Also... with surges not existing... It's 55/70+ paid miles i need on the day in a taxi, VS just $40 MINUS RETURN TOLLS i'd get with uber. Not really worth it to drive 110 miles for $40. (minus $10 or $11 in gasoline)


----------



## mhromi611 (Sep 24, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> When you get the ping you don't know the destination, do you?
> I don't find out till I swipe the ap ... usually, they're telling me as they get in, but I swipe the ap and then we have our little talk.
> Some people don't want to pay it and I canx with no charge. And, that's ok, no hard feelings - I wish them luck and carry on.


 Right, I don't know till I get there, but we do get the 45+ min trip notification on the ping.


----------

